

The oldest open PR on GitHub (using search filters) - wesleytodd
https://github.com/sethlynne/ab_landing/pull/1

======
wesleytodd
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=type%3Apr+state%3...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=type%3Apr+state%3Aopen+updated%3A%3C2010-09-01&type=Issues&ref=searchresults)

The actual search I did.

